
Progressive Web App: A New Experience for Mobile - petulla
http://tech-blog.flipkart.net/2015/11/progressive-web-app/
======
Cyph0n
I tried it out on my Android phone. It's surprisingly smooth, and feels pretty
damn close to a native app. Good job!

Try it at [https://www.flipkart.com](https://www.flipkart.com) on your phone.

------
untog
The unspoken part of this: very little of it works on iOS. It's a huge shame.
But I love seeing people use this stuff - the only way to get Apple to adopt
it is going to use it and show iOS users that their platform is holding them
back.

------
skullum
Some people have pointed out that a lot of this doesn't work on iOS. I'd like
to add that it also doesn't work for Firefox on Android. Instead you are re-
directed to the App Store and get a pretty strange fallback page [1] if you
don't use the App Store.

[1]:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/qr4e54ja8vnyoa8/Screenshot_2015-11...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/qr4e54ja8vnyoa8/Screenshot_2015-11-11-13-52-19.png?dl=0)

~~~
shade23
On reading the article,You realise how many of the features are heavily
dependent on the __chromium __project.Considering Safari 's penchant for
incorporating new features,I do not see this working on iOS anytime soon.

------
qntmfred
very well done. even though native apps have the momentum, I'm still rooting
for the web to win. examples like this show it's possible to have fully
featured mobile product experiences with smooth performance on the web, given
the right tech choices and attention to detail

------
hiphopyo
Nicely done! Would love to get a list of which libraries and techniques they
use!

------
bholzer
Pretty cool stuff. I'll be really interested when it works for iOS as well.

